# Chronic Perineum Bruising ***Long Read***



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

***Readers beware: Long read, with in depth descriptions. Just trying to get out the whole story & see if others have dealt with the same problem***

Ok, so here is the quite frustrating & slightly personal issues that I am dealing with. I have done a fair amount of searching around, but have only found cases of ill fitting saddles. Mine seems to be a little bit more unique than that. Just wondering if others have had similar injuries.

Earlier this year (Late June 2014) I racked myself really hard while riding my jump bike. Feet came off of the pedals and ended up driving the saddle straight into my perineum (my taint for those who don't know). Although momentarily painful, I was just glad I did not smash my balls. I continued riding & even did DH the next day. Well a couple days later I discovered that I had some major bruising down there. My perineum & pretty much my entire scrotum was bruised. Luckily everything was still working as it should, & I stayed away from the bike and other strenuous activities for 2 weeks.

The rest of the summer was pretty uneventful. The majority of my riding was lift access DH (mixed with occasional trail riding), and I didn't have many problems other than the occasional minor bruising (or soreness) on my scrotum, directly between my balls, on the underside. Still no functional problems.

Mid October I switched out my trusted Specialized Henge Body Geometry 143 saddle for the stock (non prostate relief saddle) to take some pictures of the old trail bike in preparation to sell it. I did one ride on this saddle & had more bruising & soreness than I liked. This is when I decided to go cold turkey from riding to let myself fully heal.

1 month of no riding had its benefits of doing lots of rewarding trail work. In celebration of 1 month of no riding, & searching for a new trail bike I attended a local bike demo. Rode several bikes for only a total of 10 miles. But fun had its consequences. Still the regular amount of bruising & soreness, but now accompanied with pins & needles sensation of my junk (1 day out). All functions are still working.

With the new symptoms I have finally done the smart thing & *I have an appointment with the urologist*. Being 26, this will be my first trip to the ole digital exam doc.

Bottom line: I am not really asking for your medical advise (unless you have some to give), but I am asking for your biking advice. I know the Urologist will probably tell me to stay off the bike for a while. I am prepared to stay off for 2 months (I have a new frame to build up through the winter). I am just concerned that this will end my MTB life... which is a pretty big part of my life. This greatly concerns me b/c I will definitely give up MTB if any nerve problems are of concern.

Anybody have a similiar injury? Hopefully one that ended with no permanent damage & being back in the saddle? What was your healing time frame?

Thanks for reading & thank you for any input.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Also, I have been looking into different saddles to try in the future (once the doc clears me). The Specialized Henge was great, but I think I will need something with a little bit more relief for the perineum. I have come across nose-less saddles & many others that look like foreign spaceships.

Has anybody tried any of the Selle SMP saddles? They look somewhat promising for good relief.
Glider


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried playing with saddle angle at all? Meaning, tilt the nose down so all of your weight is on your butt bones. 

As an absolute, I'd say you can at least always enjoy riding single speed. The only time I used the saddle on that thing was for catching my breath. Good luck and hope you get things sorted.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have played with saddle angle a bit. I was able to get a fair amount of comfort with adjusting the Henge. Just not comfort like it was before the initial injury


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

I've not tried this saddle, but everyone on the road and tri rave about how comfortable they are.

Adamo Peak | Innovative SaddleMaker

Good luck,

Matt


----------

